# شرح كلمة سفر أمثال سليمان



## النهيسى (18 أكتوبر 2021)

*شرح كلمة
سفر أمثال سليمان


← اللغة الإنجليزية: Book of Proverbs - اللغة العبرية: משלי - اللغة اليونانية: Παροιμίαι (Παλαιά Διαθήκη) - اللغة الأمهرية: መጽሐፈ ምሳሌ - اللغة الأرامية: ܣܦܪܐ ܕܡܬܠܐ.



أشهر مجموعة أمثال في العالم. ويتضمن هذا السفر نظام العبرانيين الأدبي وينقسم إلى:

(أ) مدح الحكمة (ص 1-9) والفكر الأساسي في ذلك هو أن رأس الحكمة مخافة الرب. ويوّضح هذا الفكر بالإشارات إلى نتائجه ونتائج خلافه ولا سيما الانقياد إلى النساء الرديئات وينتهي هذا القسم بدعوة قلبية من الحكمة إلى جميع الناس.

(ب) مجموع أمثال سليمان الخاصة الأدبية والعلمية (ص 10: 1 - 22: 16).

(ت) مجموعة أخرى مختصة في الأكثر بالفطنة والعدل (ص 22: 17 - 24: 22). وبعض الأمثال في هذا الجزء تشبه الأمثال المصرية القديمة لآمون - ام - اوبه.

(ث) أمثال لغير سليمان (ص 24 : 23 - 34).

(ج) مجموع آخر لسليمان نسخه رجال حزقيا (ص 25-29).

(ح) كلام أجور (ص 30:1 - 33).

(خ) كلام الملك لموئيل الذي تعلمه من أمه (ص 31: 1-9).

(د) شعر مرتب على حروف الأبجدية يمدح به المرأة الفاضلة (ص 31: 10-31).



كيفية نظم الأمثال:
الامثال مرتبة في جمل متوازنة وعباراتها بسيطة أو مزدوجة أو مثلثة أو مربعة أو مخمسة حتى ومسبعة أيضًا. وكل عبارة مركبة من شطرين والنسبة بين اقسام المثل أما معنوية أو لفظية. أما القسم الأول فيتضمن عبارات مزدوجة فقط (ص 10: 1 - 22: 16). ومن العبارات البسيطة التي فيها يوافق الشطر الأول الثاني:

"يا ابني لا تنسَ تعليمي، بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي" (ام 3:1) "فإن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه، كما يؤدب اب ابنًا يسر به" (ام 3: 12). "طوبى للإنسان الذي يجد الحكمة، وللرجل الذي ينال الفطنة" (ام 3: 13).

ومن العبارات البسيطة التي فيها يقابل الشطر الأول الثاني ولكن يعاكسه في المعنى قوله:

"الابن الحكيم يسر اباه، والابن الغبي حزن امه" (ام 10: 1) البغض يثير خصومات، والمحبة تستر كل الذنوب" (ام 10 : 12) "اجر الصديق للحياة، ربح الشرير للخطيئة" (ام 10: 16).

ومن العبارات ذات الثلاثة شطور: "مخافة الرب بغض الشر. الكبرياء والزهو وطريق الشر وفم الاكاذيب ابغضت (ام 8: 13).

ومن العبارات ذات الشطور السبعة: "طوبى للإنسان الذي يسمع لي، ساهرًا عند مصاريعي يومًا فيومًا، حافظًا قوائم ابوابي. فإن من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضا من الرب. ومن يخطئني يضر نفسه، جميع من يبغضوني يحبون الموت" (ام 8: 34-36).



تأليف الأمثال:
قد تقدم بأن سليمان مؤلف أكثرها غير أن بعضها نسبت صريحًا إلى مؤلفين آخرين فإن نسبته للمجموع كنسبة داود للمزامير. واشتهر سليمان في نظم الأمثال (1 مل 4: 29-34). لحسن الحظ إن وجد الكثير منها في سفر الأمثال ويظن بأن جمع الأمثال قد تم في أيام حزقيا (ام 25:1).



قيمة الأمثال:
إن أمثال سليمان تفوق جدًا حكمة حكماء الأمم القديمة وهي أساس حكمة المستحدثين. والموضوع الذي يتناوله سفر الأمثال هو الحكمة (1: 2-6) فالحكمة من الله (1: 7 و9: 10 و15 : 33). وينبغي أن تسود الحكمة علائق الإنسان بالله وتسيرها (16: 9 و21: 1 و30). وتتطلب الحكمة في حياة الإنسان الشخصية، الاجتهاد (6: 6-10 و10: 4 و24 : 30 - 34). والامتناع عن السكر (20: 1 و23 : 29 - 35 و31: 4). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب المقدس والأقسام الأخرى). أما الحكمة في الحياة الاجتماعية فتتطلب الامتناع عن الزنى (2: 16 - 19 و6: 24-35 و7: 5-27) وضبط اللسان (12: 13 و13: 3 و18: 21) والأمانة في الحياة الزوجية (5: 15 -19) وتقديم الخير والمعروف للفقراء (14: 20 و21 و15: 25 و19: 17 و23: 10 و11). وتمثل الحكمة في إصحاحي 8 و9 يسوع المسيح الذي هو حكمة الله والذي قد صار لنا حكمة من الله (1 كو 1: 24 و30).



(2) نوع من التشبيه استخدمه المسيح والأنبياء في تعليمهم. وقد تكون الأمثال وجيزة (مت 24: 32). وقد تكون نبوات أو حكم رمزية (عد 23: 18 و24: 3 وخز 20:49) غير أن المقصود بالمثل غالبًا هو قصة موضوعة مؤسسة على أمور مفهومة توضح المعاني الروحية. والأمثال في الكتاب المقدس تختلف عن الأمثال في غيره كأمثال عيوب في أن موضوعها مما يمكن حدوثه على الغالب. ومقصودها إيضاح أمور روحية للمؤمنين أو إخفاؤها عن غير المؤمنين. واتخذ قدماء العبرانيين طريقة الأمثال للتعليم والتنديد والإنباء والإنذار.*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)

*موضوع وشرح راااائع
الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------

